# Great little dust caps - Minions



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Bought these and they still amuse me. Only a fiver.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They look good


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

They're quite cute


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I give em 3 days before the kids like them more an take them


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like those  
Would get nicked if I had them on my car though


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I want lol, no I NEED lol


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I had dice years ago an some one had them as soon as I left car on public street these are very funky


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Where are the minion dust caps from as I can't find any on the bay? Ta


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

danwel said:


> Where are the minion dust caps from as I can't find any on the bay? Ta


Try contacting http://r.ebay.com/eIeavr


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Waaaant !


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hand-made...M&hash=item1c36ff19aa&clk_rvr_id=529362723018


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Awww noooossss the lady must have sold them all, Im sure she'll make more. Unless one of you come and steal mine?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Some here but the price :doublesho

http://r.ebay.com/HEJwmZ


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Natalie said:


> Some here but the price :doublesho
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/HEJwmZ


The 15 quid ones look ace


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I like them.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

those are just cool!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

After posting these on Facebook my friend invited me to like this
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Novelty-Car-Items/242703965878897


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Mega cool ive odered some


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The 15 quid ones? I'm struggling to justify it for them just to get nicked


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive some of the same ones the op has on the way . I messaged the maker she was well surprised they had made it in to a forum ! 

The Facebook ones were 15 odd quid posted in not loosing 15 quid when some oik likes them 6 quid i can handle


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah 6 quid I can handle, which seller did you use?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The same link as the op posted , i messaged her and she messaged me back after shed listed more . She was amazed theyd got onto a forum


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah right cool ta, I do like the 15 quid ones though lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I do to but id be so annoyed if they got nicked !


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Natalie said:


> Some here but the price :doublesho
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/HEJwmZ


They look big enough to need your wheel rebalancing :doublesho


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine are on the way banana nananana !


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah i am waiting for a message to buy mine as i would be wounded if my 15 quid ones got pinched BUT i am still toying with buying some for shows etc.

Also i have the Ultimate Limited Edition Minion Dave comming for my crimbo pressent from the states at £45 ish. Oh and got my little boy the fart gun lol 

Christmas day should be a laugh especially on facetime to my bro and sister in Saudi and Oz


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Liking those.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

IM gonna get a minion sticker to with bananananana written as well


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> IM gonna get a minion sticker to with bananananana written as well


Lol......group buy???


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Been busy making these days today, decided I wasn't paying 15 quid so bough the minions for 7 quid and had my own dust ape and glue so this is what I was left with.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool ! Although i have a set i might start making some , moshi monsters , trash packs Lego men etc . Trouble is it gets expensive


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Cool ! Although i have a set i might start making some , moshi monsters , trash packs Lego men etc . Trouble is it gets expensive


I know, I fancy some storm trooper ones!


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Lol, im liking these!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it will be minion then minioff and onto some local bikes


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I think it will be minion then minioff and onto some local bikes


Some local oyk will rob them for sure


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Danwell my boy has got some angry birds star wars things , you buy them in "blindbags" in Tesco etc would be ideal.


----------

